# Smalltalk-Thread



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

So Hey ho alle ihr da, 
so jetzt gibt es ja schon den "Guten Morgen-Thread" und die "Nachtschwärmer" ,da diese auf bestimmte Uhrzeiten begrenzt sind ich es aber auch schön fänd wenn man zwischen 12 und 21 Uhr mal ein bisschen offtopic reden und/oder diskutieren kann,denke ich mal wenn es eine gute Idee wäre so einen Thread aufzumachen  

Was sagt ihr dazu ? 


PS: Natürlich ist auch dieser Thread zeitlich begrenzt


----------



## Manowar (4. Februar 2012)

Oder einfach alle Threads löschen und einfach den hier nehmen?


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Oder einfach alle Threads löschen und einfach den hier nehmen?



Ich denke auch dass man dann einfach einen nehmen kann.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Oder einfach alle Threads löschen und einfach den hier nehmen?



Nein aber es gibt doch soviel offtopic was einfach nicht in die ganzen anderen Threads rein passt und ich persönlich steh am Wochenende auch oft erst so gegen 13:00 Uhr auf und da ist der Guten Morgen Thread schon zu was ich schade finde.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Februar 2012)

gab schonmal einen versuch solch einen thread zu erstellen. genauso wie der damals wird wahrscheinlich auch dieser geschlossen. wenn du quacken willst kannste ja auch in den buffed irc


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Wir können ihn ja mal ne Woche oder so offen lassen und mal sehen was daraus wird.


----------



## Nathil (4. Februar 2012)

naja, irgendwo ist das doch nur ne rotation... und wenn man ZAm o.ä Mitglieder mal n bisschen auf die fingershaut, amit sie per CRON den nachtschwärmer und den guten morgen halt innerhalb der entsprechenden zeiten nur offen haben - dann würde das ganze mit den zeiten ja auch viel viel mehr sinn machen ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2012)

Im offiziellen WoW-OT gabs nur einen Thread, in den jeder seinen Spam gepostet hat. Dadurch wars übersichtlicher und der Spam hielt sich in den restlichen Threads zurück. Eigentlich ne gute Idee.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> gab schonmal einen versuch solch einen thread zu erstellen. genauso wie der damals wird wahrscheinlich auch dieser geschlossen. wenn du quacken willst kannste ja auch in den buffed irc



Mit der Begründung kannst du auch Nachtschwärmer löschen.


----------



## Ol@f (4. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir könnten es auch wie im Nachtschwärmer machen .. der Thread bleibt offen und wird von Euch selbst (NETT!) reguliert.
> 
> 
> Ich hab nur das Gefühl, dann kommt demnächst noch ein Thread "Von 12 - 21:00, denn sonst fehlt was" ... Oder noch blödsinnigere Aufteilungen .. von 12:00 - 13:00 .. 13:00 - 14:00 ... Die müssten dann zu - und dann muss man dem jeweiligen TE erklären, warum die anderen Spamthreads mit Uhrzeitenbegrenzungen ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2012)

Stop Stop Stop. Gabs schon mehrmals, einen davon hab ich sogar selbst eröffnet. 
Das wird nix. Wir können nciht das ganze Forum 24h vollspammen!


----------



## tonygt (4. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Stop Stop Stop. Gabs schon mehrmals, einen davon hab ich sogar selbst eröffnet.
> Das wird nix. Wir können nciht das ganze Forum 24h vollspammen!



Und warum nicht ?


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Und warum nicht ?



Weil wegen is so


----------



## tonygt (4. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Weil wegen is so



Ahja immer dies Unschlagbare Argumente 
Ne mal ganz ehrlich Spamm Thread wäre auch für Tagsüber deutlich besser, könnte man Disskusionen aus anderen Threads einfach schneller verlagern, ohne das ein Mod ankommen muss und sagt Topic or Closed und sich damit ein vieleicht intressantes Offtopic, das aber kein Thread bedarf verschwindet. Und sowohl Morgens als auch Abends ist nicht umbedingt die Zeit, wo von meinem subjektiven empfinden die meisten Leute on sind.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Das mein ich ,es ist schon zieg mal vorgekommen wo sätze kamen "Sowas gehört nicht in den Thread sowas kann man bei den NS diskutieren.."


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Februar 2012)

Weil wegen is so is der perfekte Schließungsgrund :-)

Leider habe ich auch das Gefühl, das ZAM dies einfach nicht dulden wird. Jeder Post an sich verursacht ja Traffic, was die Computec Media ja braverweise zahlt.

Der Nachtschwärmer-Bereich bietet eine Offtopic-Spammöglichkeit, die aber aufgrund der nur kurzen Spamzeit nicht all zu häufig genutzt wird. Ebenso hat der guten-morgen-thread aus dem gleichen Grund überzeugt: Man hat einen Platz zum posten, der aber nicht ständig genutzt werden kann und damit sinnlos überflutet wird ...
Daher sind diese beiden Themen geduldet. Geduldet, nicht mehr.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Nach der Theorie müsste er ihn eigentlich offen lassen ,weil so die anderen Threads von Verwarnungen/Reports durch Offtopic etc verschont bleiben.


----------



## Nathil (4. Februar 2012)

post traffic, ähm ja, jetzt nochmal überdenken was man da sagt.

der post ansich verurascht daten, aber keinen traffic, die daten die in der datenbank gespeichert werden brauchen viel viel speicher platz. daran hängts eher.

traffic bekommt mana ls großabnehmer für 24 piepen/terrabyte. also das sollte mal das kleine übegegensatz zu verschienden anderen kosten wie strom etc sein.


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu ?



Wurde schon x-mal versucht. Jedes Mal ist es gescheitert und der Thread geclosed. Der Nachtschwärmer war bislang eine Ausnahme.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mit der Begründung kannst du auch Nachtschwärmer löschen.



Laut ZAM ist der Nachtschwärmer-Thread aber ein Geständnis an die Community. Und er war schon oft zu... sehr oft.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

Zeiten, düstere Zeiten sind angebrochen ...


----------



## Dropz (4. Februar 2012)

guten tag


----------



## Dominau (4. Februar 2012)

Mit dem Smalltalk-Thread kann man dann den ganzen Tag spammen. Ich finde es sollte wenigstens einige Stunde am Tag kein Spam-Thread offen sein.


----------



## Dropz (4. Februar 2012)

also ich finds gut


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Guten Mittag :3

Was sind eure Tipps für die heutigen Partien ?


----------



## tonygt (4. Februar 2012)

Was für partien ? Heute ist doch gar kein LOL Livestream


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Was für partien ? Heute ist doch gar kein LOL Livestream



Fußball  
Wann sind den das nächste mal welche ?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Februar 2012)

was geht guten morgen ^^ (guten tag). Hi benjin9.

boah 20 wochen noch bis urlaub ^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Oh Gott bei mir sind es glaub ich noch bis März o_o





FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK Schalke liegt hinten -.-


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Februar 2012)

^^ hehe


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Februar 2012)

Dürfte IEM Sao Paolo  von 7.-11. sein


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Oh kk


----------



## tonygt (4. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Dürfte IEM Sao Paolo von 7.-11. sein



Oh okay schon wer spieltn alles mit an Teams?
Weil die meisten Teams haben doch von Hannover als nächstes Match geredet vor allem Mister Ocelote


----------



## Dropz (4. Februar 2012)

sc2 partien> LoL ^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Haha die Starcraft Kommentatoren von der IEM Kiev waren herrlich


----------



## Dropz (4. Februar 2012)

mr bitter und rotti?


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> mr bitter und rotti?



Denke, aufjedenfall bin ich mehrfach vor lachen fast gestorben


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Oh okay schon wer spieltn alles mit an Teams?
> Weil die meisten Teams haben doch von Hannover als nächstes Match geredet vor allem Mister Ocelote



das ist ein reines brasilianisches Turnier mit 4 brasilianischen teams. Denke mal das ist sone art Trostturnier für die BRs


----------



## tonygt (4. Februar 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> sc2 partien> LoL ^^



Ansichtssache nur insoweit Intressant soweit man SC2 versteh bzw. es spielt ^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ansichtssache nur insoweit Intressant soweit man SC2 versteh bzw. es spielt ^^



und wegen den epischen Kommentatoren


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Februar 2012)

/closed

Haha, reingelegt. 

Nein, keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll. Auf der einen Seite bin ich dafür, auf der anderen Seite dagegen. Ich würde sagen, lassen wir das mal ZAM am Montag entscheiden.

Aber wenn ihr Pech habt, macht er ihn einfach dicht, weil's Montag früh ist und er dann schlechte Laune haben könnte.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Montag Morgens ist dieser Thread ja noch nicht aktiv (erst ab 12:00) vllt haben wir Glück und er übersieht ihn bis er aktiv wird 
Jmd um 12 Uhr da um was über Star Wars zu posten ?


----------



## Derulu (4. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir könnten es auch wie im Nachtschwärmer machen .. der Thread bleibt offen und wird von Euch selbst (NETT!) reguliert.
> 
> 
> Ich hab nur das Gefühl, dann kommt demnächst noch ein Thread "Von 12 - 21:00, denn sonst fehlt was" ... Oder noch blödsinnigere Aufteilungen .. von 12:00 - 13:00 .. 13:00 - 14:00 ... Die müssten dann zu - und dann muss man dem jeweiligen TE erklären, warum die anderen Spamthreads mit Uhrzeitenbegrenzungen ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben



Eigentlich würde es da nichts mehr hinzuzufügen geben ...aber da soll echt ZAM nochmal entscheiden (wobei ich fürchte, dass er nicht innerhalb von 4 Monaten seine Meinung komplett ändert)


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR <3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Februar 2012)

naja 1:1 kann ich mit leben


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

1 Tor machen wir noch :3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Februar 2012)

das sehe ich ^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)




----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Februar 2012)

nimm das nicht so ernst und lach wieder ^^


----------



## Konov (4. Februar 2012)

Es gab ja bereits vernünftige Erklärungen, warum dieser Thread besser dicht sein sollte.
Ich schließe mich dem an und verweise auf den GM und den NS Thread, die es einem erlauben, zu den entsprechenden Zeiten jeden Dünnpfiff zu posten.
Wenn man nun den restlichen Tag auch noch Dünnpfiff posten will, ich finde dann ist irgendwas nicht in Ordnung mit dem eigenen Online-Verhalten. ^^


----------



## Dominau (4. Februar 2012)

Jetzt gibt es mal einen Thread für den Mittags-Spam .. und das ist das Thema Fußball .. ZzZZz ^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

toll war in der Nachtschwärmern noch nie ,ne ? 

Ich hab einfach offtopic darüber geschrieben was mir eingefallen ist (außerdem gings auch um LOL und SC)


----------



## tonygt (4. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Es gab ja bereits vernünftige Erklärungen, warum dieser Thread besser dicht sein sollte.
> Ich schließe mich dem an und verweise auf den GM und den NS Thread, die es einem erlauben, zu den entsprechenden Zeiten jeden Dünnpfiff zu posten.
> Wenn man nun den restlichen Tag auch noch Dünnpfiff posten will, ich finde dann ist irgendwas nicht in Ordnung mit dem eigenen Online-Verhalten. ^^



Ansichstsache, ich würde fast eher behaupten das Nachmittags eher die Zeit ist wo man Online ist und wo es auch normal ist, man kommt von der Arbeit Schule Uni etc. und ist dann halt Online. Wer Abends und Mordens jeden Tag on ist sollte sein Online verhalten überdenken, nicht wer Nachmittags on ist.


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> toll war in der Nachtschwärmern noch nie ,ne ?
> 
> Ich hab einfach offtopic darüber geschrieben was mir eingefallen ist (außerdem gings auch um LOL und SC)



Naja, bei Fussball muss man sagen dass man recht merkt, dass Einer nach dem Anderen den Schwärmer verlässt 

Ich finde das mit dem 24h gespamme schlecht, da es so überborden könnte.

Im GM und NS wird es schonmal durch die Zeit ein bisschen reguliert. Da nicht alle um 1 Uhr Nachts Bock haben in einem Forum über Dinge mit so viel Sinn wie Toastbrot zu schreiben.


----------



## Konov (4. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ansichstsache, ich würde fast eher behaupten das Nachmittags eher die Zeit ist wo man Online ist und wo es auch normal ist, man kommt von der Arbeit Schule Uni etc. und ist dann halt Online. Wer Abends und Mordens jeden Tag on ist sollte sein Online verhalten überdenken, nicht wer Nachmittags on ist.



So meinte ich das nicht, ich meinte eher, wer den GANZEN TAG hier posten muss. ^^
Denn GM und NS decken ja bereits einige Stunden ab.
Wieso dann auch noch ein Thread für die ganzen restlichen Stunden? Und womöglich noch NEBEN den beiden anderen Threads?

Dann könnte man gleich einen 24/7 Spamthread aufmachen und Nachtschwärmer und GM Thread wären überflüssig.
Irgendwie ist das doppelt gemoppelt.


----------



## tonygt (4. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naja, bei Fussball muss man sagen dass man recht merkt, dass Einer nach dem Anderen den Schwärmer verlässt
> 
> Ich finde das mit dem 24h gespamme schlecht, da es so überborden könnte.
> 
> Im GM und NS wird es schonmal durch die Zeit ein bisschen reguliert. Da nicht alle um 1 Uhr Nachts Bock haben in einem Forum über Dinge mit so viel Sinn wie Toastbrot zu schreiben.



Ganz ehrlich was ist daran so schlimm, wenn ich mich halt mit jemanden über Toastbrot unterhalten will poste ich was und wenn keiner reagiert oder der Poste ignoriert tja ist halt so aber dafür ist der Spamm Thread ja da.


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich was ist daran so schlimm, wenn ich mich halt mit jemanden über Toastbrot unterhalten will poste ich was und wenn keiner reagiert oder der Poste ignoriert tja ist halt so aber dafür ist der Spamm Thread ja da.



Ja eben, ich machs ja auch gerne. Ich mein nur dass viele das nicht gerne in der Nacht oder "früh" am Morgen tun.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> So meinte ich das nicht, ich meinte eher, wer den GANZEN TAG hier posten muss. ^^
> Denn GM und NS decken ja bereits einige Stunden ab.
> Wieso dann auch noch ein Thread für die ganzen restlichen Stunden? Und womöglich noch NEBEN den beiden anderen Threads?
> 
> ...



Und was machst du wenn du Morgen nicht da bist und Abends schon gegen 22:30 ins Bett gehst dich aber trotzdem mit anderen über Sachen austauschen möchtest ? 
Langeweile etc wartet ja nicht bis 21:00 Uhr.


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Und was machst du wenn du Morgen nicht da bist und Abends schon gegen 22:30 ins Bett gehst dich aber trotzdem mit anderen über Sachen austauschen möchtest ?
> Langeweile etc wartet ja nicht bis 21:00 Uhr.



Ich würde mal sagen... Pech gehabt. Kompromisse muss man eingehen.
Entweder schlafen oder NS.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Weil ?


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Weil ?



Weil 24h Spam einfach übertrieben ist.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Weil 24h Spam einfach übertrieben ist.



Musst es ja nicht lesen.


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Musst es ja nicht lesen.



Du kapierst es nicht oder?


----------



## Konov (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Und was machst du wenn du Morgen nicht da bist und Abends schon gegen 22:30 ins Bett gehst dich aber trotzdem mit anderen über Sachen austauschen möchtest ?
> Langeweile etc wartet ja nicht bis 21:00 Uhr.



Wir reden hier doch nicht von einem lebensnotwendigen Bedürfnis.
Verstehe nicht, warum man sich da derartig drüber beklagen muss. Wenn man keine Zeit zum posten hat, lässt mans halt, davon geht doch die Welt nicht unter.

Vorallem wird kein Mensch das Gespamme vermissen, da geb ich dir Brief und Siegel drauf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wir reden hier doch nicht von einem lebensnotwendigen Bedürfnis.



Oh doch das tun wir. 

Meine Meinung:

Wayne. Unter der Woche bin ich eher selten in einem Off-Topic Thread (GM und NS), weil es für mich entweder zu früh oder zu spät ist. (ich sitze selten noch um 21 oder 22 Uhr vorm PC, Wochenende und freie Tage ausgeschlossen) Da würde ich eigentlich so nen 24/7 Off Topic Thread begrüßen.

Allerdings ist es eben wie Konov schon sagte nicht überlebensnotwendig. Außerdem hieße  so ein Thread wohl noch mehr Arbeit für Mods und Admins . Und das wollen wir ja nicht


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Ist ja kein 24/7 thread sondern einer zwischen GM und NS also sollte posten jetzt schon verboten sein. 
Und ich denke wenn wir jetzt von überlebensnotwendigkeit in einem Onlinespiel Forum reden..


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ist ja kein 24/7 thread sondern einer zwischen GM und NS also sollte posten jetzt schon verboten sein.
> Und ich denke wenn wir jetzt von überlebensnotwendigkeit in einem Onlinespiel Forum reden..



3 Threads für 24 Stunden, so meinen wir das. Ich finde der GM und NS reicht. Wenn man unbedingt tagsüber mit jemandem reden will kann man das ja auch im RL tun oder über Facebook mit einander schreiben.


----------



## Konov (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ist ja kein 24/7 thread sondern einer zwischen GM und NS also sollte posten jetzt schon verboten sein.
> Und ich denke wenn wir jetzt von überlebensnotwendigkeit in einem Onlinespiel Forum reden..



Na, wenn du so ein Theater darum machst, musst du dich nicht wundern...

Siehe Reflox: Wenn 3 Threads haben, die 24 Stunden eines Tages abdecken, dann braucht man ja theoretisch gar keine anderen Threads mehr? ^^


----------



## win3ermute (4. Februar 2012)

Selbst in sehr kleinen Foren gibt es diese "Spam-Threads", die teilweise fast als Chats gebraucht werden. Warum also nicht hier?

Gibt mMn keinerlei Begründung dagegen. Aber ich bin ja auch "dekadent", wenn ich der letzten Verwarnung Glauben schenken darf *giggle*.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Februar 2012)

So, da man sich ja nicht an die Postzeiten hält, mach ich erstmal zu.


----------

